# Another reason to hate KF



## Chef Niloc (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm sorry but this is BS I got banned for life just for saying that Mike is a Nazi but that madrookie guy just got a week?? There are a few people over there that need a big a$$ kicking.

You old bro's that still/ can post over there should say something.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 9, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> I'm sorry but this is BS I got banned for life just for saying that Mike is a Nazi but that madrookie guy just got a week?? There are a few people over there that need a big a$$ kicking.
> 
> You old bro's that still/ can post over there should say something.


 
A couple of people did (mhlee and knifeit), and the thread got locked real quickly after that.

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/897373/


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

This is an emotional issue for many of us.
When you put your time and effort into a community and then have the door slammed in your face- who would not be upset! The irony is, what KF is doing to protect the site is not working- it destroyed it!
We have tried to make a new place for the fine men to gather here at KKF. We would rather that what happened at KF or anywhere else- stay there and not pollute the new community. That is our policy- however, no one will be banned or censured for mentioning it and getting it off their chest. 

Thank you all-


----------



## mhlee (Mar 9, 2011)

I got banned for 1 week for my comment in that thread.


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 9, 2011)

People's posts were erased for simply saying goodbye. Sad situation over there. Good situation here, though.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 9, 2011)

I here you Jim but being that 98.9% of the bro's here were / are members there I think it's good to keep everyone up to date. After all I think it was the lack of information and the way it was communicated that ultimately lead to the down fall.
After all the fundamental element of a community is communication.


----------



## DWSmith (Mar 9, 2011)

It is truly sad what has happened to the other forum. (Name not mentioned.) The ripples continue with bannings and locked threads even though the storm has long ago passed. I'm glad to have found a home here where I can be among ADULT friends.


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> I here you Jim but being that 98.9% of the bro's here were / are members there I think it's good to keep everyone up to date. After all I think it was the lack of information and the way it was communicated that ultimately lead to the down fall.
> After all the fundamental element of a community is communication.


 
Quite right Colin, and I agree that the implementation could be characterized as worse than the policy they were trying to enforce in regards to the overall effect of the health of the forum.
Here at KKF we would really prefer that anything that happens outside this community be left outside- As a forum we have no interest in a forum / forum or Us vs. Them type of environment. Lets concentrate our energies and efforts on making this forum the best it can be.
At the end of the day no one will be chastised about a casual comment about another forum- good or bad. However, that does not mean that we will allow the KKF to be used as a soapbox for a member to grind an ax about another forum. ( And I do not mean to imply that you are ) Lets get back to whats right and good HERE! not whats wrong elsewhere.


----------



## Bryan G. (Mar 9, 2011)

I have been without a computer for going on a month here after the fire I had. I have been posting and peeking in using my phone but obviously I missed a lot. I didn't even know about this forum forming until a week or so later I think. If not for Dave's facebook and having my email it would have probably been longer. Been dealing with a lot of personal things and going through some rough times. Am praying to get things back on track soon so I can chat/view/ and join in what's going on here.

I agree with Jim's sentiments. Like in a real kitchen negative energy (be it just or not) only helps breed more negative energy. Life's too short for that and frankly why I would come to the forums was it was probably the most positive conversations and people I would deal with in my daily life. 

I cannot believe you got banned Colin. I didn't know about all the banning. Sounds like emotions got the better of more than just the members the management felt should be banned. 

It's a fine line... Some people want to stay in the past... Some want to be complacent... And some want to progress and advance. I think you always need to progress and advance, but need SOME complacentcy and old school as well. I have been looking to do something myself and wanted to get some new forums going... Was thinking of joining it with KF because I thought many might be offended feeling I was trying to take away (though I've been unhappy with how things been going there) ... I new SOME shared my sentiment, but didn't know so many did.

Anyhow best of luck to them ... I personally have loved dealing with Dave and others now on this forum, so I will send any future inquireries this way.

They have plenty of other forums over there, always felt they didn't take the kitchen has serious as some of us do. It is a serious community for sure.

Best regards,
Bryan


----------



## UglyJoe (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree. Still, some of us still need to vent about what's happened on other forums in the past, and I'm okay with it. Let's just try not to make it something front and center at this new place.


----------



## Aphex (Mar 9, 2011)

I think the reason why many people, (including myself) became so angry with KF was because of the way that "some" of the mods seemingly took sides and instigated a one rule for some and a different one for everybody else.

It's a shame that ITK died like it did as i learned a lot from that place. The members deserved better.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 9, 2011)

I can see that the mods there got overwhelmed by everything that was going on, I just wished they had found better solutions to handle the whole thing. I still have a few PTs running with people there but feel less and less inclined to be there. On a personal level, I feel sad that Adam got dragged into this as he did. I think he is a nice and very helpful guy, and I hope that there is a way in the future to get him to contribute to our topics again. 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 to that Stefan. 

As for venting, maybe we could do a group PT (people request to be added) that is limited to 3 days, 5 days whatever. After that we all make our peace, close the topic, and what happened in the PT, stays in the PT. 

k.


----------



## steeley (Mar 9, 2011)

Closing thread after thread and letting others be banned and not Mad ^%*^*^&* rookie tick me off.
But in the end it is a forum, and many more will ebb and flow .I just happy to have a place to learn and see new things and hang my hat .
hopefully some like Adam and others will contribute and share there knowledge


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 10, 2011)

This forum is everything I always wished KF was. More intimate, and already a lot more (and better) info. This Board has a local feel, even though everyone is spread throughout the world. Joining KF was my intro into high-performing knives, but I was bothered by the fact that is was a tiny subcatagory in a huge BBS, and my sponsorship $ seemed like a poor investment when I could not log onto the forums for weeks at a time.

I hope the Thomases make it here at some point, but that may be tough due to their ties with the ITK knives. I think Mark R. came up with some nice ideas, but Dave M is following through with a lot of those same things. I really don't see myself going back to KF.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 10, 2011)

Signed up this morning. Still hurting from what happened. I am close to most involved. Not happy about the way everything went down. I realize that I'm far too dependant on the one forum.

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy to see you here!


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Hoss, how about coming out to the ECG this year.... Kiss and make up


----------



## DevinT (Mar 10, 2011)

sure

when is it?

Hoss


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome, Hoss! It's great having you here!


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 10, 2011)

May 28. Most out of towners get together the night before (Friday) as well. Give Dave a call and he can fill you in.


----------

